# Currie Riding of the Marches



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

I only managed a few photos yesterday, but I'll ask my mate if I can pinch some of the ones he took (he was back-up rider on the quad, so had better opportunities for photos!)

Just about ready to rock and roll...






Do I look nervous??






Me and my friend Mr Daniels...






Stopping off for the ceremonial stuff...






Some of the other riders...






Monarch doing the hoovering...






Me and my noble steed...






Lunch stop (and a pee break!)











A brief stop to take in the view...






Safe in... the pub!


----------



## Sprout (5 May 2013)

Great pics - looks like you all had a good time, and love your noble steed.


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

Aye, he's a good sort, which is just as well as he needs to carry the flag for my own parade!

The last canter was quite hair-raising.  Well, I say a canter, I think we were genuinely going flat-out!!


----------



## Kallibear (5 May 2013)

We were so lucky with the weather! I only did parts of it as the old girls isn't fit (or sensible!) enough to do the faster work. We had a lovely hours lunch break, scoffing all the sandwiches and biscuits before you guy finally turned up! Really pleased with her this year: last time she went, a good few years ago, she was sent home for bad behavior!

We're hopefully doing the first part of Penicuik so she's on a crash 'get fit' course. 

I'll get photos up shortly.


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

Oh I didn't realise you were there!  You should have come up and say hi!


----------



## Kallibear (5 May 2013)

Far too busy keeping Pink under control! She was the large black hogged cob near the back who was dripping with sweat within 5mins but then calmed down and dried off. Jogged occasionally but otherwise very good! If she behaves at Penicuik we might have more time to socialise.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 May 2013)

Looks good DC Ill see you at penecuik


----------



## Daisystar (5 May 2013)

Great pics, if I can work out how to upload them I will try to put a few of mine up, it was a really fab day


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

Kallibear said:



			Far too busy keeping Pink under control! She was the large black hogged cob near the back who was dripping with sweat within 5mins but then calmed down and dried off. Jogged occasionally but otherwise very good! If she behaves at Penicuik we might have more time to socialise.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, I see!  I must admit I didn't really look around much - was too busy concentrating on not pooing my pants!


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 May 2013)

The highlight of my childhood riding was doing this ride out once!


----------



## nixxyz (16 May 2013)

Fab pics  I love looking through the common riding photies, gets me in the spirt for doing some of our local ones. Doing Flodden this year and very very looking forward to it


----------



## DarenCogdon (16 May 2013)

I think, aside from Penicuik, I'm doing Peebles, Musselburgh, Galashiels, Biggar and Edinburgh.


----------



## MagicMelon (18 May 2013)

Looks fun!  Shame we dont have any of these up my way!


----------

